# Breeding green tree frogs



## Miss_Hiss (Jan 15, 2012)

How do you know if your frog is up the duff??? im a snake girl !!! i got the frogs with my first snake and just never sold em on ... anyway i have one VERY large female froggie ... all the others are still a healthy size 3 males and one other female .... but this one has been getting bigger i only realy noticed today when she was to big to wedge herself in between the glass corners as she likes to do .... she has been eating as normal and yup its comming out the other end still lol so could she be??? she still seems healthy just really big! .. will try get some pics up soon ... ps if she is or suspect she is what should i do .. NEVER had plans to own frogs let alone breed em!!! eeeek!:shock:


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Jan 15, 2012)

you'll know when she spawns them in the water I suppose!


----------



## Miss_Hiss (Jan 16, 2012)

hahah that would be a give away lol ..  .... i have moved her into her own enclosure now see what happens i guess


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 16, 2012)

Miss_Hiss said:


> hahah that would be a give away lol ..  .... i have moved her into her own enclosure now see what happens i guess



If you want eggs then you need to keep her with males as she wont release them unless they are mating so the male can fertilise them, they also need stimulus such as a summer storm


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 16, 2012)

If she is pregnant, you can see the eggs through the thin white skin of the belly. It will tend to be a bit stretched anyway, which makes it easier. The eggs are actually black and white, so the black bit of them sticks out. Hold her with her tummy towards you and then gently roll the skin across from one side to the other, and back again, to stretch it a little more. The eggs tend to be most visible along the flanks. If she is heavily pregnant, then you won't even have to do that to see them.

As with most animals, if the male doesn't play "piggy backs" with the female, you won't get tadpoles (either type, cheeky!). For breeding purposes they also need a substantial body of water. The water bowl won't cut. Fill the entire base of their cage or move them to an aquarium. The ones you get in WA come from up north and are geared to breed following the storms that begin the wet. So wait till there is a substantial low moving in and then mist their enclosure 3 or 4 times a day while the barometer is falling. On the WA Frogwatch site there are recordings of the male calls of all WA frog species. Record the GTF call and play it to your frogs. The males should respond by calling back and then they will compete amongst themselves. The ratio of males to female you have is good because, surprise, surprise, some females are rather choosey.

If they do lay, either remove the frogs or the eggs. The important thing initially is that the eggs need access to oxygen. So either a wide shallowish container (lots of surface area for gas absorption) or an aquarium pump and air stone, adjusted so as not act like a washing machine. You will know within two or three days if the male was shooting blanks because the eggs will have visibly changed shape if fertile. 

There you go... couldn't be simpler!

Blue


----------



## grimnir (Jan 19, 2012)

Our GTFs have been rather noisy of late and it we caught one pair in the act tonight. (in the middle of uploading a vid to youtube for those interested in the sounds they make whilst getting busy)
After looking over all of the frogs, this one's belly looks different to the others. As in there is little white dots in amongs the black

Would you say this one is "pregnant"


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thats great if she is! I have always wanted frogs, i think that was what got me into reptiles. But i cant find any in nsw for sale :/


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 20, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Thats great if she is! I have always wanted frogs, i think that was what got me into reptiles. But i cant find any in nsw for sale :/


Try Gorfgirl on this site


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The eggs are actually black and white. The black end floats up to protect against too much sunshine and the white end floats down. When you look from above, they look all black.

Blue


----------



## grimnir (Jan 20, 2012)

Vids of one of our pairs in Amplexus. Love the sounds they are making during this. Oh and they are still in Amplexus this morning.
Time to prepare a spawning tank

GTFs Mating - YouTube (its the top two frogs as it was dark I was looking at the wrong one)
GTFs Mating - YouTube


----------



## Miss_Hiss (Feb 2, 2012)

well i have two females now that have been having some fun hahahah man they were together for like 2 days!!!! and yes some interesting noises were made hahaha ..... still not sure what im ment to do with em tho ?? do i leave em in the tank?? do i move em ?? do i put the pairs in diffrent tanks etc etc the list goes on ... the last lot got sucked into the water filter as i had no idea what was going on in there lol ... guess i could just keep doing that not sure i want a million frogs lol ...but what should i do once i see them pair???

hey blue how do i get the eggs out of the water and into a dish???? and once i have done that do i keep em warm etc etc??

and i dont need to play noises to mine my frogs never shut up!!!! lol



Geckoman said:


> If you want eggs then you need to keep her with males as she wont release them unless they are mating so the male can fertilise them, they also need stimulus such as a summer storm



she is in with her BF lol


----------

